# Considering Buying a Donkey



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

I need a livestock guardian before winter makes it so that it's dark before I get home to lock the goats up for the night. I've been thinking about it for months, pushing around the pros and cons of getting a donkey or a dog. I feel like in my situation (I don't have the time to train a puppy) a donkey would be best, but I have some questions:


1. If I've read correctly donkeys get fat pretty easily. It shouldn't be too hard keeping it from eating the goat's grain, but how do I keep it from eating the alfalfa hay? Not only would it cost me a lot more in hay bills, but mostly I don't want the donkey getting fat/bloating from having free access to such high nutrient hay. 

2. We all know that when buying a goat you have to look into a lot of things; 'is CL present in the herd? CAE? Have they been dewormed regularly?' But what about a donkey? Is deworming all I need to worry about if I don't have any other equines on the property? Should it be Coggins tested?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Coggins and to be vaccinated for tetanus, encephalitis, rabies or whatever else is needed in your area.

Equines don't bloat, per se, they colic. Donks are generally very easy keepers, so you would need to do something to keep the donk out of the goats grain. They can eat alfalfa, but you would have to figure a way to restrict the amount it eats.

Not all donks like goats. They can be brutal to goats if they were not properly socialized with them. 

Check hoofs, make sure donk has had it's hoof maintained and that you can handle them easily. It will need to have it's feet trimmed by a farrier every 8 weeks or so.

Make sure the donk has been halter trained so it leads easily and that you can go up to it in the pasture and halter it in an emergency.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't buy any horse/donkey without a coggins.

With horses I don't really too much about people worming them because I always do a fecal when I get them. 

Teeth need to be maintained, once again something easy to do if you decide to buy it.

Health wise look at what vaccines have been given and find out from a local vet what is recommend for your area. We vaccine for flu, rhino, tetanus, rabies, WNV, strangles, eastern and Western Encephalomyelitis (we travel with ours so you won't need all that) 

Their feet will tell you a lot. Look for any rings around the hoof wall. This will show diet changes and if they have foundered. Also look at overalls body condition and coat. This will give you an idea of the animals health. 

Yes donkeys are fairly easy keepers. No way that I know of to keep him from the alfalfa but alfalfa won't hurt them. If you are looking for a mini donkey they don't eat all that much. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Also, make sure you get a jenny or a gelded jack. Jacks that haven't been gelded can be very harsh with biting.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. 

I knew about everything but the vaccines. It'll probably be hard to find someone in my area that vaccinates their donkeys, since the people that do have donkeys all just throw them out with their cows. But I will certainly ask. 

And I wish someone had a way to keep them out of the alfalfa, cause my goats already waste enough. We'll see, I suppose!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The donkey will help eat what the goats waste. A horse or donkey will eat what they can off the ground because it's easier for them.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We have been researching & waffling on livestock guardians as well. Being in Georgia, can't you find one or two good LGDs that are already trained and experienced with goats? Or are they just too expensive? Puppies just take way too long to become effective but a dog over a year old with goat or sheep experience would work instantly. Sounds like you've already made up your mind to go with a donkey but are uneasy about it so I just wanted to suggest a working age dog! Best of luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Lstein - is your llama gelded? (is that even the correct word?) and is he aggressive to all dogs?


----------

